# Got a new tattoo today!



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

That's a great idea, bulky sweater so when the sleeve is pushed the hairstick size arms look bigger, and when you take the pic block out with the edge of the mirror the reason your wife has a catchy nickname. how "Lucky" you are...



@Mrs RipJack13

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>


Wow, you had to work through that... I'm so proud...?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

awe...shucks....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Michele says you're in trouble.....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> awe...shucks....


This is not the thread to get corny in, @Schroedc would not approve...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 23, 2016)

Now, Marc, you can't go posting pictures of your tattoo without stating the significance/meaning behind it (if that's something you're willing to share.) I don't see you as the type of person to just get random tattoos with no significance to them - I'm sure you thought this one out.

Looks good!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Michele says you're in trouble.....


Point of order, I have written permission to publicly use that little nugget of joy.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is not the thread to get corny in, @Schroedc would not approve...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>


You win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow ... nice detail work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2016)

Very cool! what is the significance of "143"? I assume you're going to color it in and add the Keebler elves later?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 24, 2016)

It's crooked....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 24, 2016)

I know what the tree means. there are no leaves on it so it's in fall which is a metaphor for how clumsy he is.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> It's crooked....



Nawww... He's just leaning a little, because he's about to pass out holding his gut in, so he looks trim in the profile shot!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2016)

The 1-4-3 means, i love you.
My dad used to write it to my mom in notes and letters to her. Long before texting. 
It also is a matching script to the one my wife has. We both got em the same time. My brother has it, and his 3 daughters too...
The tree is something I've wanted for a while.

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> The 1-4-3 means, i love you.
> My dad used to write it to my mom in notes and letters to her. Long before texting.
> It also is a matching script to the one my wife has. We both got em the same time. My brother has it, and his 3 daughters too...
> The tree is something I've wanted for a while.



All body art has meaning ... sometimes only the wearer knows the message ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of tattoos, but when done with thought and meaning, like yours, it's pretty cool. Looks like nice detail! 
Maybe someday I'll get one, wife has aside she'd like one...sign of the times!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> The 1-4-3 means, i love you.
> My dad used to write it to my mom in notes and letters to her. Long before texting.
> It also is a matching script to the one my wife has. We both got em the same time. My brother has it, and his 3 daughters too...
> The tree is something I've wanted for a while.


He stole the tree from me.....I've been wanting a tree for a few years now.....but if you look close there's a M in the roots .....could be for me, Marc or mom....depending on how much trouble he's in....lol....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 25, 2016)

I just realized that you got a tattoo of a tree with no burls... what's up with that?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2016)

It is a burly looking tree, but I didn't want people thinking it had boobies...lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 25, 2016)

When ya going to add the guy with the chainsaw??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> When ya going to add the guy with the chainsaw??



I was thinking of a monkey swinging from his tail...
@Brink


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> He stole the tree from me.....I've been wanting a tree for a few years now.....but if you look close there's a M in the roots .....could be for me, Marc or mom....depending on how much trouble he's in....lol....



I never get into trouble....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 25, 2016)

Glad I looked at the rest of the pictures, with the first one I thought that was his wrinkly nasty butt. Although I can see how you'd confuse that with his elbow....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2016)

I got extra skin from too many falls off ladders....

Popeye elbows....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I got extra skin from too many falls off ladders....
> 
> Popeye elbows....


Please refer to my post yesterday explaining the metaphor of the tree...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 26, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------

